# Large Constricters



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Should Large Constricters be on the DWA List?

Please leave you're thoughts and opinions explaining why. Thankyou


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I do not think they should be on the DWA one it would be very very hard to police with all the large constirctors in collections at this time i do agree that large constricotrs can be very dangerous but more so can dogs as it is fact there has been more reported deaths from dogs then there have been snakes most of the time with large constrictors it is down to the keeper who have bad pratices in place and protocls in place i once had a 15ft burm python allways had a backup handeller he has now gone to another member on here i think most of the time it is the public that are fed miss guided and ill informed information of these types of snakes and they dont get to see what it is like to meet keepers who know what they are doing and can keep safely these snakes it is bad propagander gone made against the reptile keeping community as a whole as also stated in this thread the last revsion was in 2007 and they were not put on the DWA then and i cant see it going thougth in the years to come if it dose then it will b down to the bad keepers out there who wll ruine it for the rest of us good keepers

just my 2 sence please corret me if you think i am wrong


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> [/i do agree that large constricotrs can be very dangerous but more so can dogs as it is fact there has been more reported deaths from dogs then there have been snakes most of the time with large constrictors it is down to the keeper who have bad pratices in place and protocls in place i once had a 15ft burm python allways had a backup handeller he has now gone to another member on here i think most of the time it is the public that are fed miss guided and ill informed information of these types of snakes and they dont get to see what it is like to meet keepers who know what they are doing and can keep safely these snakesQUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thats it!
> ...


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can I suggest that you read through the numerous threads on this very subject.
They will not go onto the DWA. If you read through these, you will find a link to a site I posted which is the full report on the 2007 review, which clearly explains why they are not and will not become DWA. 
There is some confusion that the DWA is there to stop people keeping these species, BUT it is in fact about ensuring public safety, by requiring an inspection to ensure that the animals are kept in escape-proof enclosures.
Large mammals, if they escaped, would be capable of surviving in th ewild and thus pose a lasting threat to the public - a large reptile can't due to our climate. 
There are many reasons why the giants will not become DWA.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Thats it!
> 
> DWA Lisences are strictly handed out to experienced keepers with the correct facilities and equipment.
> 
> So....Say for instance....Why should someone with a Large Constricter be allowed to keep it without a DWAL?


because it's not a dangerous wild animal.



> I have mixed emotions on Dogs....And its usually the same old Breeds of Dogs that cause these injuries...I have strong opinions on those also....But sinse this is a Reptile Forum and not a Dog Forum I will not go off-topic.


you're right it is, but they only make the news if it's a bull terrier type. The most common dogs that bite never make the news as its not important enough


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Why stop with constrictors? why not large species of Monitor lizard? Then onto horses, more people get killed by horses than snakes, dogs and pretty much any other animal put together.

The point is why should we be legislated into not owning anything? The only reason the DWAA came about was because of folks owning large cats and releasing them into the wild in this country. Snakes and venomous inverts got put on there as a sweeping, knee-jerk (over)reaction. Consider Boiga dendrophila, it was on the DWAA from 1976 to 2007, despite never having actually been responsible for any human fatalities. the only fatality that was supposedly caused by this species, turned out to have been caused by a Krait.
It took 31 years for a (relatively)harmless species to be able to be legally owned without a license, and you're suggesting that non-venomous snakes be put on the list???
At what size would you propose that a snakes be considered "large" enough to warrant licensing? Would it be ok to own an Anaconda as long as one got rid when it reached the "legal maximum"

I'm sorry if this offends, but I'm beginning to smell "troll" you have managed to wind up the venomous keepers, now you're moving onto the constrictors....................good luck!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> Why stop with constrictors? why not large species of Monitor lizard? Then onto horses, more people get killed by horses than snakes, dogs and pretty much any other animal put together.
> 
> The point is why should we be legislated into not owning anything? The only reason the DWAA came about was because of folks owning large cats and releasing them into the wild in this country. Snakes and venomous inverts got put on there as a sweeping, knee-jerk (over)reaction. Consider Boiga dendrophila, it was on the DWAA from 1976 to 2007, despite never having actually been responsible for any human fatalities. the only fatality that was supposedly caused by this species, turned out to have been caused by a Krait.
> It took 31 years for a (relatively)harmless species to be able to be legally owned without a license, and you're suggesting that non-venomous snakes be put on the list???
> ...


 
No not at all Stuart.

I just wanted to see everybodies opinion.

I think over the legnth of 10-15 feet depending on the experience of the handler....You should need to apply for a lisence of somekind. Certifying you are responsible for the animal and safety of all who are involved.

I am not being a dick, and I am not trying to annoy anybody.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I take on board that you aren't trying to wind folks up, but the reptile keeping community in general is constantly under attack from the likes of the RSPCA and "experts" such as Clifford Warwick. We really don't need to be offering our own necks to the block by suggesting that large snakes be licensed. What would happen to the large numbers of snakes already in captivity? Zoos wouldn't want them, so we risk criminalisation of innocent people by keeping "off license"or wholesale euthanasia of animals.
As for the figure of 15'..............a 10' snake can kill you.
We need to self regulate, breeders need to be selective about who they sell potentially large species to. The last thing in the world this community needs is to hand over regulation and legislation of our hobby to people who, frankly, would rather see it outlawed altogether.
The very suggestion from people within the community that this should happen is beyond belief.

Besides that, the DWAA was brought in to ensure public safety.............when was the last time you heard of an escaped large or venomous snake terrorising the public? The license doesn't ensure that you are protected, just the public


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Should Large Constricters be on the DWA List?
> 
> Please leave you're thoughts and opinions explaining why. Thankyou





stuartdouglas said:


> I take on board that you aren't trying to wind folks up, but the reptile keeping community in general is constantly under attack from the likes of the RSPCA and "experts" such as Clifford Warwick. We really don't need to be offering our own necks to the block by suggesting that large snakes be licensed. What would happen to the large numbers of snakes already in captivity? Zoos wouldn't want them, so we risk criminalisation of innocent people by keeping "off license"or wholesale euthanasia of animals.
> As for the figure of 15'..............a 10' snake can kill you.
> We need to self regulate, breeders need to be selective about who they sell potentially large species to. The last thing in the world this community needs is to hand over regulation and legislation of our hobby to people who, frankly, would rather see it outlawed altogether.
> The very suggestion from people within the community that this should happen is beyond belief.
> ...


How do I get this thread deleted? I see you're point.

Nobody comment on this thread ANY Further.


I do not want this to be flashed up in the latest threads post thingy so as it will go (Or try to) un-noticed by idiots suck as the RSPCA etc


----------

